# R33 GTSt Insurance



## Skip (Apr 4, 2003)

Afternoon...

I am in the process of selling my two cars to buy an R33 GTSt.. I have got a quote from my present insurers (Adrian Flux) for £1174 with a CAT1 and no tracker, but this is on a standard car.. can anyone let me know what kind of hike I can expect if I fit an exhaust, filter and rims or whatever..?

Thanks

Need....a.....skyline.....    :smokin:


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Absolutely none if you dont tell them


----------



## Skip (Apr 4, 2003)

Hehehe 

"Yes officer it came with an HKS Superdrager and Apexi induction kit, I thought they were standard Nissan ware..."


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

You`d be supprised. I put a claim in & the insurance co. said they wanted to send someone round to inspect the car! I agreed thinking i could always claim ignorance with it being imported etc. Anyway when he turned up to inspect the damage i was a bit on edge to say the least.
He didn`t even notice the alloys,that the car had been lowered & the dirty great HKS induction kit!! But then how many insurance inspector type people would know the difference between a std Skyline & a tuned Skyline just by looks? How many would even know what a Skyline is? 

I know its wrong but im not the 1st & i doubt i`ll be the last.


----------



## osxwhipswindoze (Jan 28, 2003)

*.*

hmmmm interesting.

I'm about to do some mods including a Cat "conversion", air-filter, dump-valve and stuff.

Do I call my Insurance co and let them know? (And esp the Cat - do they care about my emissions - the CAR'S emissions silly!) Or do I keep stum and cross my fingers. And if I DO call them can I expect to write a big cheque out onj top of the usual big cheque they get each year?

Cheers


----------



## 1FSTKR (Mar 31, 2002)

*oh my god*

i cant believe what you guys pay for insurance!.

what dose it cost to insure an GTR?

i live in New Zealand and compared to you guys i pay next to nothing for full insurance with all my mods covered ($470NZD a year).

i suppose the general rule of thumb applies every were you live, if you dont disclose your modifications upon inception of the policy or at renewal of your policy they can elect to not insure you... but then again to the untrained eye one turbo looks like another turbo, and no one knows whats in the engine unless they strip it...


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

*Adrian Flux*

Adrian Flux are quite good with mods - I've been using them for the past fours years. I bought a standard ECR33 and added an air filter, exhaust, 17" wheels, adjustable suspension and an oil cooler and I think they only added another £100 or so on the premium - that was 4 years ago when I had 1 years NCB.

T.


----------

